# Snow Removal needed today at Don Mills and Lawrence



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We got a call from a property manager and they are requesting snow removal for today. I told them I would see what I could do. Does anyone have anytime today?

Thanks,

Jon
416 737 8978


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

any idea how much we are talking about? what would be required?


----------

